# Poll: Seven of Nine vs. T'Pol



## mksu (13. Januar 2012)

Wer ist die schärfste im Star Trek Universum?


----------



## mksu (13. Januar 2012)

T'Pol hat einfach so eine unglaubliche Ausstrahlung. Sie ist der Wahnsinn! Ich kann mich nicht konzentrieren wenn ich sie sehe. 

Ich wette übrigens dass User quanteslipstream Captain Janeway nennt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. Januar 2012)

Jadzia Dax


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Januar 2012)

Wenns um die schärfste geht, dann wäre Nyota Uhura aus der neuen Zeitlinie mein Favorit.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2012)

Da ich nicht rein Tittenfixiert bin   ist es bei mir eine andere 

Also, wenn es um Charaktere geht, die eher zur Stammcrew gehören, dann ist es Jadzia Dex. 

Als "Gaststar" in der Crew ist es aber Ahley Judd als Fähnrich Robin Lefler http://images.wikia.com/memoryalpha/de/images/b/b1/Robin_Lefler.jpg  in der Folge von ST-TNG, in der so ein komisches 3D-Spiel die ganze Crew süchtig macht.


----------



## GeRm4nY1991 (13. Januar 2012)

xD Tpol sieht schick aus D


----------



## KillerCroc (13. Januar 2012)

[X] T'Pol


----------



## T'PAU (13. Januar 2012)

mksu schrieb:


> Wer ist die schärfste im Star Trek Universum?


Na *ich* natürlich! 

[x] T'Pau


----------



## chrissv2 (13. Januar 2012)

Jetzt war ich zu schnell, bei Seven of Nine vs T'Pol ganz klar Seven, ansonsten Yeoman Janice Rand. 

mfg
chris


----------



## onslaught (13. Januar 2012)

[x] Jolene Blalock alias T'Pol

http://www.scifi-forum.de/attachmen...itten-mal-maxim-magazin-jolene-blalock-12.jpg


----------



## OctoCore (13. Januar 2012)

[x] Ishka, Quarks Mutter "Moogie"

Im Ernst:
Jadzia Dax natürlich.
"Bis wohin gehen Ihre Flecken?" "Bis ganz nach unten!" 

Zweiter Platz: Kyra Neris - die Version aus dem Spiegeluniversum. 

Die junge Kirstie Alley als Romulaner/Vulkaniermischung Saavik in "Der Zorn des Khan" war aber auch recht knuffig.


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Januar 2012)

[X] Seven of Nine *rrrrr* 

Jadzia Dax hat aber auch was


----------



## NCC-1701-A (17. Januar 2012)

T'Pol aber erst seit der Staffel 3


----------



## T'PAU (17. Januar 2012)

matten1987 schrieb:


> T'Pol aber erst seit der Staffel 3


Staffel 3 von was? Ich kenne sie nur von _Star Trek: Enterprise_, also der letzten Serie. Und da war sie afaik von anfang an dabei, oder?


----------



## OctoCore (18. Januar 2012)

Ach, T'Pol - rein physisch gesehen: schlecht ausgewogen im Vergleich zu Seven Of Nine und ziemlich ungelenk. Das konnten auch die Einreibungen mit Dekontaminations-Gel nicht wirklich ausgleichen.  Allerdings war sie als ältestes Besatzungsmitglied der Enterprise noch ordentlich in Schuss.
In der vierten Staffel kam sie teilweise aber gut rüber - speziell in der "Die dunkle Seite des Spiegels"-Doppelfolge.


----------



## DarthLAX (19. Januar 2012)

hm...

da gibt es leider nen haufen gut aussehende charaktere....mein liebling währe aber wohl auch Jadzia....zur umfrage:

Seven - mag vulkanier net wirklich (vor allem nicht die aus der prequel serie...arrogante säcke und anfangs gehört T'Pol da ja auch dazu)

mfg LAX


----------

